

List of new features in Mac OS X Mountain Lion - roryokane
http://www.apple.com/osx/whats-new/features.html

======
roryokane
Highlights (apart from the main features at <http://www.apple.com/osx/whats-
new/>):

• “Go full screen on any display” – the description is vague, but the most
popular complaint about Lion’s full-screen might be fixed

• Rename documents from the title bar

• “Gatekeeper alert” – installing unsigned apps requires extra steps

• Safari gets a “smart search field” combination box like Google Chrome’s

• The Dictation feature is triggered by pressing fn twice

• in Time Machine, “backup to multiple locations”

